# Integrated Memory Card Reader



## JohnLWebb (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a Dell Precision M90 with an integrated card reader. Anyone know how to get it to work?

I can't get the memory card detected and mounted. When I insert a card, nothing happens and there are no new messages in dmesg or /var/log/messages, and no /dev/da0 device.

I did a pciconf -lv and here is what I think might be important;


```
fwohci0@pci0:3:1:0:     class=0x0c0010 card=0x01cf1028 chip=0x08321180 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = 'unknown IEEE 1394 (4 pin firewire) chip)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
none1@pci0:3:1:1:       class=0x080501 card=0x01cf1028 chip=0x08221180 rev=0x19 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = 'R5C832, R5C843 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = SD host controller
none2@pci0:3:1:2:       class=0x088000 card=0x01cf1028 chip=0x08431180 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = 'unknown Ricoh MMC Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
none3@pci0:3:1:3:       class=0x088000 card=0x01cf1028 chip=0x05921180 rev=0x0a hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = '13871043 Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
none4@pci0:3:1:4:       class=0x088000 card=0x01cf1028 chip=0x08521180 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Company, Ltd.'
    device     = 'unknown Ricoh xD-Picture Card Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
```

FreeBSD 7.2


----------



## fbsduser (Jun 14, 2009)

Your card reader seems to be a Ricoh one. Under linux it's detected for SD cards. Dunno if it's supported at all on BSD.


----------



## nikobordx (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi John,

Have you loaded this modules:

```
sdhci
mmc
mmcsd
```

Nicolas.


----------



## JohnLWebb (Jun 15, 2009)

No. I have not loaded those modules. Do you think that will solve the problem? Why? Can you point me to any documentation you might be thinking of?

Thanks,


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 15, 2009)

you could read the man pages for those modules.


----------

